# What's your favorite qoute?



## Carbyne (Nov 25, 2016)

Any quote thats love, inspiration or just funny. Ill start! 

" Dont only practice your art, but force your way into your secrets for it and knowledge can raise men to the divine. "     - Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Nov 25, 2016)

Oooh, quotes are fun! Here's two of my favorite 

"May the bridges I burn light my way" 
"Amor, ch'all cor gentil ratto s'aprende." (Love, on a gentil heart doth swiftly seize)


----------



## Carbyne (Nov 25, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> Oooh, quotes are fun! Here's two of my favorite
> 
> "May the bridges I burn light my way"
> "Amor, ch'all cor gentil ratto s'aprende." (Love, on a gentil heart doth swiftly seize)


Very nice quote!


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 25, 2016)

_"People who think they know everything are a great annoyance to those of us who do."_ - Isaac Asimov


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2016)

"Any society that would give up a little liberty to gain a little security will deserve neither and lose both." - Benjamin Franklin

"In a time of universal deceit - telling the truth is a revolutionary act." - George Orwell

"Political language. . . is designed to make lies sound truthful and murder respectable, and to give an appearance of solidity to pure wind." - George Orwell

These are my top 3 quotes.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 26, 2016)

"You see my dear, the difference between you and I is that in the morning I will be sober, but you will still be ugly." -Winston Churchill


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Nov 26, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


>


And thus, we find the justification for Civilization's nuclear Gandhi stereotype.


----------



## Caecus (Nov 26, 2016)

"Silent people have the loudest minds." Intoverts, I used to be one.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 26, 2016)

This entire speech (And not just because I've memorized and delivered it before).


----------



## Alpine (Nov 26, 2016)

Words of wisdom bestowed onto me by a number of fellow engineers
"It's probably fine"


----------



## froakiethroat (Nov 26, 2016)

"It's not the box you came in that makes you. It's the moment you break free of it."


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 26, 2016)

Jarren said:


> And thus, we find the justification for Civilization's nuclear Gandhi stereotype.


Well, aside from the series-wide glitch-turned-running-gag, that is.

Here's one from his spiritual successor in _Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri_:


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 26, 2016)

"All that we see or seem is but a dream within a dream" - Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Drayx (Nov 27, 2016)

As a general rule:

"I often quote myself. It adds spice to my conversation." (Shaw)


----------



## stimpy (Nov 29, 2016)

Sometimes the road less traveled is less traveled for a reason. -Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 29, 2016)

still deciding between "Whenever I see a world untouched by war, a world of innocence, a world of lush forests and clear rivers. I really just wanna nuke the crap out of it!", or
"Today's forecast is...extra bomby, with a slight chance of mushroom clouds." -SCII Ghost


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 30, 2016)

"Proper care and education for our children remains a cornerstone of our entire colonization effort. Children not only shape our future; they determine in many ways our present. Men and women work harder knowing their children are safe and close at hand, and never forget that, with children present, parents will defend their home to the death!"
~Colonel Corazon Santiago, "Planet: A Survivalist's Guide", _Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri_


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 1, 2016)

"Politics: The art of appearing candid while concealing as much as possible."
From Frank Herbert's novel, Dune.


----------



## Epistates (Dec 1, 2016)

Talmudic quotes: 

"Be bold as a leopard, mighty as a lion, as swift as an eagle, and as fleeting as a deer when performing your worldly duties."

"Loving-kindness is the highest form of wisdom."

"What deeds are hateful to you, do not direct towards your neighbor. The rest in the Scriptures is merely commentary."


----------



## Timber-Dawg (Jan 11, 2017)

Just because you can, doesnt always mean you should.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 11, 2017)

"I reject your reality and substitute my own!" -Adam Savage


----------



## MaximusLupis (Jan 12, 2017)

"Everything will be alright in the end, if its not alright, its not the end" ~ John Lennon
"Never let your fear decide your fate" ~ Kill Your Heroes by Awolnation
"If a law is unjust, a man is not only right to disobey it, he is *obligated to do so*." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Caraid (Jan 12, 2017)

"Why do you go away? So that you can come back. So that you can see the place you came from with new eyes and extra colors. And the people there see you differently, too. Coming back to where you started is not the same as never leaving." - Terry Pratchett


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 12, 2017)

"Wise men say, 'forgiveness is divine', but never pay full price for late pizza."
-Michelangelo


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jan 12, 2017)

“Courage is not having the strength to go on; it is going on when you don't have the strength.” - Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 12, 2017)

"You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one"
"Apple pen, pine apple pen, uh, pen pineapple apple pen"
"It's time to stop"
"Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down, never gonna run around and desert you. Never gonna make you cry, never gonna say goodbye. Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you"
"You're fake news"
"Black human beings dislike the sound of rubbing glass."


----------



## Piccolora (Jan 13, 2017)

"When life gives you lemons, hope they're lusty novels." - TohruIchi


----------



## modfox (Jan 13, 2017)

"one day i want to go to a Goth club dressed as a Visigoth"

---me 2015

p.s if you dont know what i mean
Visigoths - Wikipedia


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2017)

"The planet is fine, the people are fucked"

~George Carlin

In fact, anything from him really.


----------



## Julen (Jan 13, 2017)

"Be the best of yourself and party on dude!"


----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 13, 2017)

"Anyone want their biscuit fisted?"


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 13, 2017)

"I feel weird, like I want to spend more time with you - even though I know we just had sex." -Bojack Horseman


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 13, 2017)

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn’t do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." -Mark Twain

Also, my own personal mantra:
"Talent is bullshit, 
effort is everything."
<:


----------



## Khazius (Jan 13, 2017)

"I get way to much happiness from good food." - Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Jan 13, 2017)

"I'm gonna put the smack dab on your (mass)." - Duke Nukem


----------



## davydonovan (Jan 13, 2017)

When life gives you lemons; fuck those lemons, it will only hurt for a little while.

Davy Donovan


----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 13, 2017)

Go back to bed cause thats the closet you'll ever be to your dreams.

-Brandon Rodgers


----------



## Julen (Jan 13, 2017)

The Postal Dude:
 Hey I'm just trying to exercise my second-amendment rights here ya fuckin' Communist!


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 14, 2017)

"It's not always easy to tell what's true, and sometimes it's even harder to believe it, even when it's right in front of you" - Captain Harlock


----------



## Julen (Jan 19, 2017)

This is now my favorite quote


----------



## Slybel (Jan 19, 2017)

"If we're eaten, you're fired."
Master Orgus, Star Wars the Old Republic


----------



## Alex K (Jan 19, 2017)

"If you judge a monkey by its ability to climb a tree, it will live the rest of thinking it is stupid"
-Albert Einstein


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 19, 2017)

"You can drop a tree on us, we'll make firewood." _Billy Brown/the Brown Family._

"Get Off My Lawn!"_ Walt Kowalski/Gran Torino_


----------



## ZacAttackk (Jan 20, 2017)

Alex K said:


> "If you judge a monkey by its ability to climb a tree, it will live the rest of thinking it is stupid"
> -Albert Einstein


Fairly sure that quote goes:
"Everyone is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live your whole life thinking it's stupid."


----------



## Alex K (Jan 20, 2017)

ZacAttackk said:


> Fairly sure that quote goes:
> "Everyone is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live your whole life thinking it's stupid."



Well technically Monkeys and Fishes are both considered mammals.
At this rate you could fill the quotes in with anything and it's still be an accurate portrayal.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 20, 2017)

"You're dead for a real long time
You just can't prevent it.
So if money can't buy happiness
I guess I'll have to rent it."
-Weird Al Yankovic


Alex K said:


> Monkeys and Fishes are both considered mammals


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 20, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Well technically Monkeys and Fishes are both considered mammals.


Do you even biology, bro?


----------



## Jarren (Jan 20, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Do you even biology, bro?


It's like that "New Math" they're teaching now, but it's "Politically Correct Biology" where everyone and everything is equal! :V

(Have a look at their post history. It's good for a laugh. They know what they're doing )


----------



## Julen (Jan 20, 2017)

"you can fucking do this"
-coffee


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 20, 2017)

Jarren said:


> It's like that "New Math" they're teaching now, but it's "Politically Correct Biology" where everyone and everything is equal! :V
> 
> (Have a look at their post history. It's good for a laugh. They know what they're doing )


Yeah, so I noticed. Reminds me of the bowl-cut sweater kid.


----------



## Julen (Jan 20, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


>


I think i'm tripping balls dude


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 20, 2017)

Dog controls your destiny.  Woof woof woof.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 20, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Do you even biology, bro?



But they're mammals because they contain the same letters. "A" "M" and "l".


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 20, 2017)

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die."


----------



## Sagt (Jan 20, 2017)

"Unless someone like you cares a whole awful lot, nothing is going to get better. It's not." - Dr. Seuss


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 1, 2017)

also ''Yours is bigger than mine"
I know, I'm a child


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 1, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> Any quote thats love, inspiration or just funny. Ill start!
> 
> " Dont only practice your art, but force your way into your secrets for it and knowledge can raise men to the divine. "     - Ludwig van Beethoven


How do you like this? 
Do not take life too seriously. You will never get out of it alive.
 Elbert Hubbart


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 2, 2017)

"When you love someone... truly love them, friend or lover, you lay your heart open to them. You give them a part of yourself that you give to no one else, and you let them inside a part of you that only they can hurt—you literally hand them the razor with a map of where to cut deepest and most painfully on your heart and soul. And when they do strike, it's crippling—like having your heart carved out. It leaves you naked and exposed, wondering what you did to make them want to hurt you so badly when all you did was love them. What is so wrong with you that no one can keep faith with you? That no one can love you? To have it happen once is bad enough... but to have it repeated? Who in their right mind would not be terrified of that?”

“Life isn't finding shelter in the storm. It's about learning to dance in the rain.”


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 2, 2017)

MaximusLupis said:


> "Everything will be alright in the end, if its not alright, its not the end" ~ John Lennon
> "Never let your fear decide your fate" ~ Kill Your Heroes by Awolnation
> "If a law is unjust, a man is not only right to disobey it, he is *obligated to do so*." ~ Thomas Jefferson


Love Kill Your Heroes.


----------



## ShadowDemon1996 (Feb 3, 2017)

All that we see or seem is but a dream within a dream ~ Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## DennyFrontier (Feb 3, 2017)

"Mirrors are more fun than television" -The Pink Flamingo


----------



## Volpri (Feb 6, 2017)

"a heart of gold isnt something that should be toyed with, but a heart of malice should be cured with a heart of gold" -my grandpa


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2017)

If something seems like a bad idea, it probably is.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 6, 2017)

_"Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent"_
By Isaac Asimov


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> _"Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent"_
> By Isaac Asimov


One in a long line of quotes about the last line of diplomacy.

"Hence to fight and conquer in all your battles is not supreme excellence; supreme excellence consists in breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting."
~Sun Tzu, _The Art of War_


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 6, 2017)

A couple by Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi that I feel best reflect the current times:

"I advocate training in arms for those who believe in the method of violence. I would rather have India resort to arms in order to defend her honor than that she should in a cowardly manner become or remain a helpless witness to her own dishonor.
But I believe that nonviolence is infinitely superior to violence, forgiveness is more manly than punishment, forgiveness adorns a soldier. But abstinence is forgiveness only when there is the power to punish, it is meaningless when it pretends to proceed from a helpless creature. A mouse hardly forgives cat when it allows itself to be torn to pieces by her. … I do not believe myself to be a helpless creature. Only I want to use India's and my strength for better purpose.
Let me not be misunderstood. Strength does not come from physical capacity. It comes from an indomitable will."
~"The Doctrine of the Sword"

""Hate the sin and not the sinner" is a precept which, though easy enough to understand, is rarely practiced, and that is why the poison of hatred spreads in the world... Man and his deed are two distinct things. It is quite proper to resist and attack a system, but to resist and attack its author is tantamount to resisting and attacking one-self. For we are all tarred with the same brush and are children of one and the same Creator, and as such the divine powers within us are infinite. To slight a single human being is to slight those divine powers, and thus to harm not only that being, but with him, the whole world."
~_The Story of My Experiments with Truth_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## RicoOfTheSkies (Feb 9, 2017)

My two favorite quotes are some that speak deeply to me and help me strive to become better.
"Do or do not, there is no try" -Yoda, Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
" I see now that the circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant; it is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are." -Mewtwo, Pokemon: The First Movie


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't put all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## Jarren (Feb 14, 2017)

"Do unto others BEFORE they can do unto you."


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2017)

"Watch out for power,
for its avalanche can bury you,
snow, snow, snow, smothering your mountain.

Watch out for hate,
it can open its mouth and you'll fling yourself out
to eat off your leg, an instant leper.

Watch out for friends,
because when you betray them,
as you will,
they will bury their heads in the toilet
and flush themselves away.

Watch out for intellect,
because it knows so much it knows nothing
and leaves you hanging upside down,
mouthing knowledge as your heart
falls out of your mouth.

"Watch out for games, the actor's part,
the speech planned, known, given,
for they will give you away
and you will stand like a naked little boy,
pissing on your own child-bed.

Watch out for love
(unless it is true,
and every part of you says yes including the toes) ,
it will wrap you up like a mummy,
and your scream won't be heard
and none of your running will end.

Love? Be it man. Be it woman.
It must be a wave you want to glide in on,
give your body to it, give your laugh to it,
give, when the gravelly sand takes you,
your tears to the land. To love another is something
like prayer and can't be planned, you just fall
into its arms because your belief undoes your disbelief."

~Anne Sexton

(excerpts, admonitions for a special person)


----------



## reptile logic (Feb 14, 2017)

"Go take a look outside, the graphics are amazing! (still researching the author).


----------



## Mobius (Feb 14, 2017)

"Sticks and stones may break my bones but words are merely the smallest element of language capable of containing meaning in isolation, and as such, can never directly produce the 4000 newtons of force per square inch required to break bone" (Michael Stevens, Vsauce).


----------



## AustinB (Feb 16, 2017)

"The lid" -Spongebob to Patrick on that one epsidode I loved as a kid


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


>




*Now this is the Law of the Jungle -- as old and as true as the sky;
And the Wolf that shall keep it may prosper, but the Wolf that shall break it must die.
As the creeper that girdles the tree-trunk the Law runneth forward and back --
For the strength of the Pack is the Wolf, and the strength of the Wolf is the Pack.”





*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 19, 2017)

"Furry artists are like Disney artists that have seen too much shit in Vietnam"

~2, The Ranting Gryphon.


----------



## Jarren (Apr 19, 2017)

Do unto others BEFORE they can do unto you.

-unattributed


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2017)

“New artists have been obtained. These do not object to, and indeed argue enthusiastically for, the rationalization process. Production is up. Quality-control devices have been installed at those points where the interests of artists and audiences intersect. Shipping and distribution have been improved out of all recognition...The rationalized art is dispatched from central art dumps to regional art dumps, and from there into the lifestreams of cities. Each citizen is given as much art as his system can tolerate.” 

-Donald Barthelme


----------



## Rant (Apr 19, 2017)

"Green is the color of adventure!"​
-Billy from The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 19, 2017)

'Tis well

-George Washington


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2017)

I sort of have two. The first one is more of a mantra, and it's "Nothing ventured, nothing gained." The other is "A journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step." I believe that one was by Confucius.


----------



## Iovic (Apr 20, 2017)

It was going well until it exploded.

- Scott Manley


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 20, 2017)

ROW ROW, FIGHT THE POWAH
-Gurren Lagann


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2017)

"DIE!" - Literally any character that's about to kill someone/something else.



Iovic said:


> It was going well until it exploded.
> 
> - Scott Manley


Scott Manley. <3


----------



## NocturneFox! (Apr 20, 2017)

Its an old meme but im still laughting with this one


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Royn (Apr 20, 2017)

"Wait, did everything just taste purple for a second?"  Fry.  Futurama.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm gay.

~Mr. Fox


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


>



Am I the only one that likes this semi-unironically, it's great


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 20, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Am I the only one that likes this semi-unironically, it's great



I know a few people in real that are like this. My boyfriend is a bit of a neck beard and I poke fun at him sometimes because he gets sensitive if I do it too much. He has katana, vest, is aggressively atheistic and has a beard. Well he might have shaved today. I'll have to see.  He talks about how a real man uses fists and not guns when having do defend themselves. He is the only one I will tolerate with that kind of BS.


----------



## Smurfurry (Apr 24, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> Any quote thats love, inspiration or just funny. Ill start!
> 
> " Dont only practice your art, but force your way into your secrets for it and knowledge can raise men to the divine. "     - Ludwig van Beethoven


Good quote , mine is I only live in my music, and I have scarcely begun one thing when I start on another. As I am now working, I am often engaged on three or four things at the same time.


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 24, 2017)

Enters the sandman.

NO ITS ENTER the sandman


----------



## msgrandpabacon (Apr 24, 2017)

"Gaaaaaaaaay" at literally anything. My two gay friends hugging, boyfriend telling a joke, a fucking box of cereal....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 16, 2017)

"If if's and buts were candy and nuts what a wonderful christmas we'd have."

~Rags.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 16, 2017)

Бобы, нет прекраснее еды
Чем больше сожрёшь, тем звончей перданёшь


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 16, 2017)

I bet you Russians have the smelliest bean gass. :v


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 16, 2017)

"God damnit, just keep her this time; i'm done." - Liam Neeson,  _Taken 4_


----------



## Norros (Jul 16, 2017)

"Less is more"
                           Robert Browning


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 16, 2017)

“Let's think the unthinkable; let's do the undoable. Let us prepare to grapple with the ineffable itself, and see if we may not eff it after all.”
Douglas Adams, "Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency"


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 16, 2017)

"Whatever happens - happens"


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 16, 2017)

"No, because that would cause paperwork" 

-Me after being asked if i'm having thoughts of suicide"


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 16, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> "No, because that would cause paperwork"
> 
> -Me after being asked if i'm having thoughts of suicide"


Do as i say not as i do 
XD


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 16, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Do as i say not as i do
> XD



PTE Greenzone your performance has been substandard for a senior Soldier such as yourself. I'm not going to put this in a record of conversation just yet but it will be noted in your monthly reporting. Your memes have not been at the required dankness and your constant complaining is brining down morale across the other kekistani.

-a Captain


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 16, 2017)

"Life is war"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 16, 2017)

As Fjord Frost once said, "I'm gay."

Never gets old...


----------



## jffry890 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Psalm 23*

The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.

He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters.

He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake.

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.

Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over.

Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the Lord for ever.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 17, 2017)

I know it's a captain Kirk  quote but I think it really does have a deeper meaning if you think about it.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 17, 2017)

"We don't make mistakes - we just have happy accidents."
"Believe that you can do it; 'cause you can do it."

-Bob Ross


----------



## spax the sergal (Jul 17, 2017)

"Punk has always been about doing things your own way. What it represents for me is ultimate freedom and a sense of individuality. "

- Billie Joe Armstrong


----------



## SSaudiicsitdiec (Jul 17, 2017)

didnt go through all the replies to see if its been said

"you're tearing me apart, Lisa!"
-Johnny


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## FuzzyMuzz (Jul 21, 2017)

"Don't think about it" ~ Rick from Rick&Morty
Don't think about the bad crap in this world


----------



## Cynotex (Jul 21, 2017)

"It seem like all I do is let people tell me what to do and I do it and nothing changes." - Franklin Clinton (GTA V)


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2017)

"Way of the road Bubs..."
-Ray and his dirty old piss jugs

Edit: Too late to change to:

"A man's gotta eat, Julian." -Randy

or

"I am the liquor." -Jim Lahey

That show is almost entirely composed of good quotes.


----------



## Tomin (Jul 22, 2017)

Edit: Found a better one


----------



## Ketren (Jul 26, 2017)

"It's a revolution, dammit; we're going to have to offend somebody!"
John Adams, _1776_


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jul 26, 2017)

"In thrust we trust"
_-Some random ass pilot_


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 26, 2017)

OH MAN, i always think of winston churchhills' quote "success is not final, failure is not fatal, it is the courage to continue that counts" quite honestly i love it and it holds a great place in my heart (i also have it as my favorite quote in FA)

I also live by the quote of Marcus Aurelius which states " If there are gods and they are just, then they will not care how devout you have been, but will welcome you based on the virtues you have lived by. If there are gods but unjust, then you should not want to worship them. If there are no gods, you will be gone but you will have lived a noble life that will live on in the memories of your loved ones." its not necessarily a quote but an interpretation i believe...but its derived from a quote that i can't seem to find right now


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 11, 2017)

-Ugh, let's try something else.
_(Robbie Rotten, the unsung genius)_


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 11, 2017)

Rant said:


> "Green is the color of adventure!"​
> -Billy from The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy



"Green is not a creative color"
Notepad, from Don't Hug me I'm Scared ep 1


----------



## Jack Dakuyo (Aug 11, 2017)

_"An unexamined life is not worth living.
True knowledge exists in knowing that you know nothing.
To find yourself, think for yourself.
I cannot teach anybody anything, I can only make them think.
By all means marry: if you get a good wife, you’ll become happy; if you get a bad one, you’ll become a philosopher.
Let him that would move the world first move himself.
I know that I am intelligent, because I know that I know nothing.
Beware the barrenness of a busy life.
Employ your time in improving yourself by other men's writings, so that you shall gain easily what others have labored hard for.
The way to gain a good reputation is to endeavor to be what you desire to appear."

Socrates..._


----------



## Jack Dakuyo (Aug 11, 2017)

TidesofFate said:


> "Politics: The art of appearing candid while concealing as much as possible."
> From Frank Herbert's novel, Dune.



Politicians are the weeds of the Galaxy -0-  ...Commander Shepard


----------



## Jack Dakuyo (Aug 11, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> "Green is not a creative color"
> Notepad, from Don't Hug me I'm Scared ep 1



What's your favorite Idea!? Mine is being Creative!  0-0


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 11, 2017)

"The battle for freedom is never won until every heart is freed by the freedom which frees us to a new tomorrow. Freedom!"
-What Spider-Man imagined Captain America saying in this one comic I read.

"JEAN!"
-What Spider-Man Scott imagined Summers/Cyclops saying from the same comic.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 11, 2017)

Spoiler: A 3rd-Gen joke referencing a certain Bond villain








The Wondereye of Goldeneye


----------



## zeroxwolfx (Aug 12, 2017)

"Love your enemies, for they tell you your faults" -Benjamin Franklin


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 12, 2017)

"There's never been a true war that wasn't fought between two sets of people who were certain they were in the right. The really dangerous people believe they are doing whatever they are doing solely and only because it is without question the right thing to do. And that is what makes them dangerous."
- Mr. Wednesday, _American Gods_


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 12, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> "There's never been a true war that wasn't fought between two sets of people who were certain they were in the right. The really dangerous people believe they are doing whatever they are doing solely and only because it is without question the right thing to do. And that is what makes them dangerous."
> - Mr. Wednesday, _American Gods_



i dunno i'm pretty sure there's a few African wars where they admit they're only doing it to fuck shit up and nothing else


----------



## Simo (Aug 12, 2017)

"The ability to quote is a serviceable substitute for wit."

-William Somerset Maugham


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 13, 2017)

"Eat shit" is another.


----------



## modfox (Aug 13, 2017)

"Your Mum" -some 12yr old kid on call of duty


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 13, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i dunno i'm pretty sure there's a few African wars where they admit they're only doing it to fuck shit up and nothing else


Wars are too costly to simply do for "teh lulz". Claiming otherwise is dishonest at best.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 13, 2017)

"Kids... if you want to piss off your parents, show interest in the arts!"


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 13, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Wars are too costly to simply do for "teh lulz". Claiming otherwise is dishonest at best.


you've not been deployed to Africa then my furry 

much different mentality killing and fighting is so ingrained in their nature that some places wont call you a man and shun you unless you have killed some one


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 13, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> killing and fighting is so ingrained in their nature that some places wont call you a man and shun you unless you have killed some one



that mentality alone, is a problem..


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 13, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> "In thrust we trust"
> _-Some random ass pilot_



Gimme his number.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 13, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> you've not been deployed to Africa then my furry


And my deployment record is relevant to this conversation, much less the thread you've intended on derailing, how?

If you have a problem with my opinions, take it up with me through the site's private messaging service.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 14, 2017)

"Do you know what makes a psychopath so dangerous? They pretend to be your best friend before taking everything from you".


----------



## Rant (Aug 15, 2017)

Ah compensation, the kittens of my bone marrow are pleased. Inside we hope for snails or the shattered dreams of dinner rolls. -unknown


----------



## Liyah (Aug 16, 2017)

"My past is not a memory. It's a force at my back. It pushes and steers. I may not always like where it leads me, but like any story, the past needs resolution. What's past is prologue."
Samus Aran


----------



## Naresie (Aug 16, 2017)

*"Do not fear power, fear those who wield it."*- Frost Lich Jaina from the game Hearthstone.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 16, 2017)

"stick your wanking spanner up in the air loud and proud if you were the guy who said he can't have anything that came from parents cause i need to confirm dietary requirements for tomorrows rations"


----------



## Simo (Aug 16, 2017)

"O that awful deepdown torrent O and the sea the sea crimson
sometimes like fire and the glorious sunsets and the figtrees in the Alameda gardens yes and all the
queer little streets and the pink and blue and yellow houses and the rosegardens and the jessamine
and geraniums and cactuses and Gibraltar as a girl where I was a Flower of the mountain yes when I
put the rose in my hair like the Andalusian girls used or shall I wear a red yes and how he kissed me
under the Moorish wall and I thought well as well him as another and then I asked him with my
eyes to ask again yes and then he asked me would I yes to say yes my mountain flower and first I
put my arms around him yes and drew him down to me so he could feel my breasts all perfume yes
and his heart was going like mad and yes I said yes I will Yes."

-James Joyce, ending passage of Ulysses


----------



## EvanB1912 (Aug 16, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> Any quote thats love, inspiration or just funny. Ill start!
> 
> " Dont only practice your art, but force your way into your secrets for it and knowledge can raise men to the divine. "     - Ludwig van Beethoven


From the 80's UK comedy show, Blackadder:

"Give them an inch, and before you know it, they've got a foot. Much more than that, and you don't have a leg to stand on." - Duke of Wellington.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 20, 2017)

"Man is alone in darkness. He must bring his own light."

I've no idea who said this.


----------



## GenericFoxLover6000 (Aug 20, 2017)

"You must be the change you want to see in the world."

~ Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 5, 2017)

"Just because you are unique, doesn't mean you are useful." -Some person on the internet.


----------



## Zevwen (Sep 5, 2017)

The pen is mightier than the sword ~ Edward Bulwer-Lytton
or
Be the change you want to see in the world ~ Mahatma Gandhi

I'm _totally_ not a peace loving hippie


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 6, 2017)

"Torolf almost had a dick aneurysm"- Sandra Hill in her romance novel Rough and Ready. There are so many good quotes, but this was the tamest. Full hilarious excerpt here (nsfw) It's so wonderfully bad.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 6, 2017)

"There can be no question of holding forth on ethics. I have seen people behave badly with great morality and I note every day that integrity has no need of rules." ~Albert Camus

"The evil that is in the world always comes of ignorance, and good intentions may do as much harm as malevolence, if they lack understanding." ~Albert Camus

"Every ideology is contrary to human psychology." ~Albert Camus

"Every revolutionary ends as an oppressor or a heretic." ~Albert Camus

"Poor and free rather than rich and enslaved. Of course, men want to be both rich and free, and this is what leads them at times to be poor and enslaved." ~Albert Camus

"When a war breaks out, people say: "It's too stupid; it can't last long." But though the war may well be "too stupid," that doesn't prevent its lasting. Stupidity has a knack of getting its way; as we should see if we were not always so much wrapped up in ourselves." ~Albert Camus

"Absolute freedom mocks at justice. Absolute justice denies freedom. To be fruitful, the two ideas must find their limits in each other." ~Albert Camus


----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2017)

“These days, everybody is supposed to be so intelligent: ‘Isn’t it terrible about Nixon getting elected?’ ‘Did you hear about the earthquake in Peru?’ And you’re supposed to have all the answers. But when it gets down to the nitty-gritty, like, ‘What is bugging you, mister? Why can’t you make it with your wife? Why do you lie awake all night staring at the ceiling? Why, why, why do you refuse to recognize you have problems and deal with them?’
The answer is that people have forgotten how to relate or respond. In this day of mass communications and instant communications, there is no communication between people. Instead it’s long-winded stories or hostile bits, or laughter. But nobody’s really laughing. It’s more an hysterical, joyless kind of sound.
Translation: ‘I am here and I don’t know why.” 

-John Cassavetes, director


----------



## DizzyDame (Sep 11, 2017)

"Be humble for you are made of earth. Be noble for you are made of stars"
"What is within is more important than what is without" - HTTYD
"When nothing you do matters, all that matters is what you do"
"There can't possibly be any meaning in this world. But isn't that wonderful in it's own right? Because if there isn't any, we can find our own." - Sound of the Sky


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 11, 2017)

“Which of us has not felt that the character we are reading in the printed page is more real than the person standing beside us?” 
― Cornelia Funke


----------



## Akartoshi (Sep 11, 2017)

_"Git gud"_
-Cranky kong


----------



## evilmeep (Sep 13, 2017)

My favourite quote:


----------



## Frijolero (Sep 15, 2017)

The adult version of santa clause isn't real

"You can do everything right and still fail"


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 16, 2017)

okay  - Ness


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 18, 2017)

"Why be a king, when you can be a god?"

-Eminem


----------



## Dongding (Sep 18, 2017)

This one time, I saw a ghost.

-Slave

(If one of you mother F-ers recognizes this...)


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 18, 2017)

South Park?


----------



## Dongding (Sep 18, 2017)

No guessing lol. The people that know of this will know they know. >:B


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 18, 2017)

Worth a shot :/


----------



## Dongding (Sep 19, 2017)

Let me ask you this: Who's got the juiciest B-hole in town?


----------



## Jayy-Dog (Sep 19, 2017)

The less you give a fuck, the happier you'll be 

- An animator i look up to with all my heart as a child


----------



## Narri (Sep 19, 2017)

"If you have a dream dont wait act"


----------



## dogryme6 (Sep 19, 2017)

"Prove to me your heart is true, or I will turn you black and blue..."
... Dog Ryme, 2017.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 28, 2017)

"How far must you go to gain respect?
Well, it's kind of simple, just remain your ownhttps://genius.com/A-tribe-called-quest-check-the-rhime-lyrics#note-187321
Or you'll be crazy, sad and alone"

Wisest words ever said in history of hip-hop


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 28, 2017)

I got way to many qoutes

"Do you think I came out the p@$$y drawing f@$king Mozart?” - Arin Hanson.

"B!+@h, I drink people" - Cell tfs dragonball z abridged

"Zoo dicks..." - Danny Sexbang

"Many people use buttplugs that have long furry tails attached so they look like animals when they wear them – That’s something I know about now. I’ve seen things that I can’t unsee." - Danny Sexbang


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 2, 2017)

Under God, each of us makes his own life; and that life is like a house, where one must be invited to enter, before coming in. If I am so invited I'll do what I can. Otherwise, we each have our own house to live in.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 2, 2017)

He who smelt it, dealt it. He who denied it, supplied it.


----------



## Saga (Oct 3, 2017)

Despite the negative press covfefe


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 3, 2017)

"Last night in Sweden."

"Gender is a social construct."

"Why aren't I fifty points ahead, you might ask."

Just some of my favorite quotes so far. More to come!


----------



## Akartoshi (Oct 3, 2017)

Апролетарцәа атәылақуа ӡегьы рҿы иҟоу, шәҽеидышәкыл!

aka workers of the world, unite!


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 3, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Апролетарцәа атәылақуа ӡегьы рҿы иҟоу, шәҽеидышәкыл!
> 
> aka workers of the world, unite!


Пролетарии всех стран, объединяйтесь?


----------



## Simo (Oct 3, 2017)

"*Irruption of the magical in the life of Snow White*: Snow White knows a singing bone. The singing bone has told her various stories which have left her troubled and confused: of a bear transformed into a king’s son, of an immense treasure at the bottom of a brook, of a crystal casket in which there is a cap that makes the wearer invisible. This must not continue. The behavior of the bone is unacceptable. The bone must be persuaded to confine itself to events and effects susceptible of confirmation by the instrumentarium of the physical sciences. Someone must reason with the bone."

-Donald Bartheleme, except, _Snow White_, 1967


----------



## Jarren (Oct 3, 2017)

"They've got us surrounded again, those poor bastards" Tank Ace Lafayette G. Poole, during the battle of the bulge.


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 3, 2017)

Hard to pick just one so I will choose a grab-bag of one dozen (=

"Eat my shorts" - Bart Simpson

"Hi-Diddly-Ho neighbor-ino" - Ned Flanders

"Cowabunga!" - TMNT

"Hands off my prey" - Falco Lombardi

"Giggity" - Quagmire

"Party ova here" - Cleveland Brown

"Get Schwifty" - Rick And Morty

"If you are not playing the game, you are letting the game play you" - Glirotus

"Ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country" - JFK

"Bite my shiny metal ass" - Bender Bending Rodriguez 

"Aw Geez" - Morty

"Gonna be top of the woods" - From Hoodwinked.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 3, 2017)

"The prelude to action is the work of the engineroom department.”
- Admiral Sir John Jellicoe, Battle of Jutland, 1916

"A liberal society cannot be defended by herbivores. We need carnivores to save us, but we had better make sure the meat-eaters hunt only on our orders."
- Michael Ignatieff, 2004

"As a former denizen of Harvard, I’ve had to learn that a sense of reality doesn’t always flourish in elite institutions. It is the street virtue par excellence. Bus drivers can display a shrewder grasp of what’s what than Nobel Prize winners. The only way any of us can improve our grasp of reality is to confront the world every day and learn, mostly from our mistakes, what works and what doesn’t. Yet even lengthy experience can fail us in life and in politics. Experience can imprison decision-makers in worn-out solutions while blinding them to the untried remedy that does the trick."
- Michael Ignatieff, 2007

"A warrior’s honour is a slender hope, but it may be all there is to separate war from savagery. And a corollary hope is that men can be trained to fight with honour. Armies train people to kill, but they also teach restraint and discipline."
- Michael Ignatieff, _The Warrior's Honour: Ethnic War and the Modern Conscience_


----------



## Akartoshi (Oct 3, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Пролетарии всех стран, объединяйтесь?


Да, но я писал в абхаз


----------



## Sagt (Oct 4, 2017)

"...order without freedom, even if sustained by momentary exaltation, eventually creates its own counterpoise; yet freedom cannot be secured or sustained without a framework of order to keep the peace. Order and freedom, sometimes described as opposite poles on the spectrum of experience, should instead be understood as interdependent."

Henry Kissinger


----------



## Simo (Oct 5, 2017)

"I don't piss, I don't shit
I'm getting no relief
people shake their heads in disbelief"

-Dead Milkmen


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Oct 11, 2017)

"It ain't 'armed robbery' if the gun ain't loaded." -Hi


----------



## Topaz-Timber-Wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Alice: How long is forever?
White Rabbit: Sometimes, only a second.


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 17, 2017)

Do I get bonus points if I act like I care? ~ House

"All the world needs is me. I've got my values...so you can keep yours, alright?
I don't get people. Never have, never will." - Neku Sakuraba

"What other people think only lasts a second... but how you consider yourself lasts forever." - Zen

"No matter what happens, you can never lose hope. You have to remember what's most important, and that't to have faith, and to have love. If you can remember all of those, That'll bring you good luck."


----------



## sbm1990 (Oct 20, 2017)

"Be yourself, because those who mind don't matter, and those who don't mind matter." -Dr.Seuss


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

"death is not the greatest loss in life. The greatest loss is what dies inside us while we live" 

It's tattooed on my chest


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 30, 2017)

Every line from Last air bender - *Spats out for no reason* THIS WAS THEIR TRAINING AREA!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 30, 2017)

(So many to choose from)

"Truth is, I'll never know all there is to know about you just as you will never know all there is to know about me. Humans are by Nature too complicated to be understood fully. So, we can choose either to approach our fellow human beings with suspicion or to approach them with an _Open Mind,_ a dash of optimism and a great deal of candor." 
  -- Tom Hanks


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 30, 2017)

"If"
- The Spartans response to Persian threats / demands.


----------



## Basi~ (Oct 30, 2017)

I feel the only person who I've "studied" enough to understand his work and pick a quote would be Langston Hughes... Instead of picking random words of wisdom from a person I don't know much.

www.poets.org: Life is Fine
"Life is Fine" a poem about perseverance and survival


----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2017)

"In the last couple of decades or so, something has happened to the American dream. I don't quite know what it is, and it's still not very clear in my mind. Confusion has replaced patriotism. The intellect has replaced love. If something doesn't make money, no one is interested. Everything is for sale. Emotions are sold. Sex is sold. Everything is sex. Cars, women, clothes, your face, your hands, your shoes! Look at the ads, at television. My emotions aren't for sale. My thoughts can't be bought. They're mine. I don't want movies that sell me something. I don't want to be told how to feel."

- John Cassavetes, film director, died, 1989


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 4, 2017)

Carbyne said:


> Any quote thats love, inspiration or just funny. Ill start!
> 
> " Dont only practice your art, but force your way into your secrets for it and knowledge can raise men to the divine. "     - Ludwig van Beethoven



I think, my favorite quote it's that helped me to progress in the fandom:

"Do not exchange what you most want in your life for what you want at the moment, because the moments pass, but the life keep going."
-I don't know who.


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 4, 2017)

"It's not how much time you have, it's how you use it" - Ekko


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 4, 2017)

"America is a country of liberty. A meeting of immigrants. Instead of simply assimilating, its citizens live along side others. Their roots are varied. Diverse. America's never been made up of just one people. But [Zero] tried to forge a single consciousness. For it, and from it. The idea that every citizen would use free will to unite behind their country... Unilateralism like that can't be entrusted to any one individual. So the major sought a system which used information, words, to control the "subconscious".

To unite America and the entire world. The major thought this was his friend's will. But I think he never understood what she wanted. Before he ever walked, or cried - even before he was born - his mother tongue was English. He doesn't know the pain of losing his own language. Not yet. He cannot understand her will. I do. I was born in a small village. I was still a child when we were raided by soldiers. Foreign soldiers. Torn from my elders, I was made to speak their language. With each new post, my masters changed, along with the words they made me speak. Words are... peculiar. With each change, I changed too. My thoughts, personality, how I saw right and wrong... War changed me - and not only my visage. Words can kill. I was invaded by words, burrowing and breeding inside me. A philosopher once said, "It is no nation we inhabit, but a language." "Make no mistake, our native tongue is our true fatherland." My fatherland - my truth was stolen from me. And so was my past. All that's left is the future. And mine is revenge. On those who'd leech off the words of their fellow man. This is what I learned from the major. And then it hit me. It was he who should feel my wrath. He and the code he chose as basis for control. Language codes, information codes - beamed all around us - genetic codes spanning history. By controlling the codes, Cipher... Zero intends to unify the world. Codes implanted into our heads, sucking our minds dry as it spreads from one host to the next. A parasite upon the earth. That is what Zero is. As one born into this world, he's afflicted. I hold him responsible for killing my freedom. Killing all traces of my past... Killing any promise of a future... We are all but dead men forced to walk upon this earth. A world reduced to Zero. Cipher plans to use its codes to control the world. They think they can.

And the "mother tongue" of all those codes is English.
[...]
I will exterminate the English language. With this, I'll rid the world of infestation. All men will breathe free again - reclaim their past, present, and future. This is no ethnic cleanser. It is a "liberator," to free the world from Zero. Let the world be. Sans lingua franca, the world will be torn asunder. And then, it shall be free. People will suffer, of course - a phantom pain. The world will need a new common tongue. A language of nukes. My Metal Gears shall be the thread by which all countries are bound together, in equality. No words will be needed. Every man will be forced to recognize his neighbor. People will swallow their pain. They will link lost hands. And the world will become one. This war is peace."
~Skull Face, _Metal Gear Solid 5_

A petty villain in the end, but he isn't without his convincing memes from time to time.


----------



## LoneWolfy (Nov 6, 2017)

I find quoting dumb and cliche. Just because someone famous said some idea doesn't make it any more true or important than if it was said by a filthy peasant.


----------



## modfox (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 6, 2017)

LoneWolfy said:


> I find quoting dumb and cliche. Just because someone famous said some idea doesn't make it any more true or important than if it was said by a filthy peasant.


Surly that way of looking at it is proven void by 'filthy peasants' who are famous because of what they said.


----------



## defunct (Nov 6, 2017)

"There is no reason for any person to have a computer in his home"
-Ken Olsen


----------



## Simo (Nov 6, 2017)

"Start every day off with a smile and get it over with."

-W.C. Fields


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 11, 2017)

"You should be humble enough to understand that if you can't bring Order to your own life, you shouldnt try to Order anything more complicated than that." -Jordan B. Peterson


----------



## Huluvoo (Nov 12, 2017)

This has been my favourite quote for years now, and it always gives me confidence to share my hobbies and interested with my family;
_
"Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter won't mind."_
- _Dr Seuss_​


----------



## Revates (Nov 12, 2017)

"I'm gay." - Zaraphayx


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 12, 2017)

"Until you know what a person hides from themselves, you have no existing right to judge a person." -an old friend of mine


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 12, 2017)

Nothing of value is free. Even the breath of life is purchased at birth only through gasping effort and pain.


----------



## Vitaly (Nov 13, 2017)

_"Max Hass!"


- _Max Hass


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 13, 2017)

"Everything in life has a purpose, the good things, the bad things, it doesn't matter if you follow God or you follow your own heart, whether or not you think there's a 'plan' or if you think everything is just happenstance. As long as you live to be the best possible you that you can be, it will have all been worth it." -Something I overheard in high school.


----------



## Simo (Nov 13, 2017)

“I have nothing but contempt for the people who despise money. They are hypocrites or fools. Money is like a sixth sense without which you cannot make a complete use of the other five. 

Without an adequate income half the possibilities of life are shut off. The only thing to be careful about is that you do not pay more than a shilling for the shilling you earn. You will hear people say that poverty is the best spur to the artist. They have never felt the iron of it in their flesh. They do not know how mean it makes you. It exposes you to endless humiliation, it cuts your wings, it eats into your soul like a cancer.” 

-William Somerset Maugham


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

> "...so long as the people do not care to exercise their freedom, those who wish to tyrannize will do so; for tyrants are active and ardent, and will devote themselves in the name of any number of gods, religious and otherwise, to put shackles upon sleeping men."
> 
> —*Voltaire* (François-Marie Arouet)





> “Those who profess to favor freedom and yet depreciate agitation, are people who want crops without ploughing the ground; they want rain without thunder and lightning; they want the ocean without the roar of its many waters. The struggle may be a moral one, or it may be a physical one, or it may be both. But it must be a struggle. Power concedes nothing without a demand. It never did and it never will.”
> 
> —*Frederick Douglass*


----------



## charlesgray (Nov 13, 2017)

Continuous effort - not strength or intelligence - is the key to unlocking our potential. -Winston Churchill


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 14, 2017)

"Get correct views of life, and learn to see the world in its true light. It will enable you to live pleasantly, to do good, and, when summoned away, to leave without regret."
-Robert E Lee


----------



## Ginza (Nov 15, 2017)

Have a few 

"Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence" -Carl Sagan 

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"

"What you do on your own time is just fine, I just never want to know"


----------



## Simo (Nov 15, 2017)

"The road to Hell is paved with foxes"

~Simo S. Skunk


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 15, 2017)

"A spoiled saint, a Pharisee, an inquisitor, or a magician make better sport in Hell then a mere common tyrant or narcissist." ~Screwtape, _The Screwtape Letters_


----------



## Fenrir Likan (Nov 15, 2017)

"You've gotta love like there's no such thing as a broken heart." - Old Dominion. I know it's a song, but it's very meaningful to me.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 15, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> "A spoiled saint, a Pharisee, an inquisitor, or a magician make better sport in Hell then a mere common tyrant or narcissist." ~Screwtape, _The Screwtape Letters_


I'm not sure I get that quote.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 16, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> I'm not sure I get that quote.



A hypocritical and spiritually corrupt individual makes for a worse sinner than someone who is simply s tyrant or narcissistic person.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 16, 2017)

"Hi! I'm Jesus Christ and I would like to tell you that Hitler did nothing wrong" -Internet


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 16, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> A hypocritical and spiritually corrupt individual makes for a worse sinner than someone who is simply s tyrant or narcissistic person.


Oh, right, that makes more sense.


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

"I remember the first time I had sex-I kept the receipt"

-Groucho Marx


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

"Kids do you wanna play this game where a guy fucks his niece? Well press 3333 and you are in, its right in the manual!"- Danny Sexbang


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

You never know what your truly capable off" -The man of steel 

this is a great one ass it kinda pretainss to anthro artist on FA thy can draw anything! is you truly want to!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 20, 2017)

I hate to seem really selfish, or... Whatever the right word is, but I enjoyed this one, it came out better than expected.
"Who manages to nearly shut down a thread about lack of emotion? Emotion is one of the biggest factors in being an asshole, I should know, I'm guilty of it." - Me


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 20, 2017)

"As you look at this picture, keep this thought in your mind. Somewhere, out there in this world, somebody dedicated a portion of their life to drawing a cartoon horse eating its own shit so that they could fap to it. And more than one person appreciated their efforts."


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Alstren (Nov 20, 2017)

_"He who fights monsters should see to it that he himself does not become a monster. And if you gaze for long into an abyss, the abyss gazes also into you."

_
Nietzsche is my spirit animal o.o


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

_"Sign up now at your local supermarket for the rewards card. It will save you ten percent on FUCKING GODDAMN BULLSHIT, FUCK!"_- Arin Hanson


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 22, 2017)

One of many quotes I have around.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 22, 2017)

I re-watched John Wick recently and I have to say, "Fortis Fortuna Adiuvat"  stuck with me. Translates to, what I could find at least, "Fortune favors the brave".


----------



## Telnac (Nov 23, 2017)

Good. Bad. I’m the guy with the gun. 

—Ash from Army of Darkness


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 23, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Good. Bad. I’m the guy with the gun.
> 
> —Ash from Army of Darkness


lol i was thinking duke nukem  XD


----------



## Amiir (Nov 23, 2017)

''Deez nutz! HAH! Got 'eem!''


----------



## Simo (Nov 23, 2017)

“If you find it hard to laugh at yourself, I would be happy to do it for you.” 

-Groucho Marx


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 23, 2017)

The two highest achievements of the human mind are the
twin concepts of "loyalty" and "duty." Whenever these twin
concepts fall into disrepute-- get out of there fast! You may
possibly save yourself, but it is too late to save that society.
It is doomed.  ~_Robert Heinlein
_
  Does history record any case in which the majority was
right?  ~_Robert Heinlein
_
   Political tags -- such as royalist, communist, democrat,
populist, fascist, liberal, conservative, and so forth -- are never
basic criteria. The human race divides politically into those
who want people to be controlled and those who have no such
desire. The former are idealists acting from the highest motives
for the greatest good of the greatest number. The latter are
surly curmudgeons, suspicious and lacking in altruism. But
they are more comfortable neighbors than the other sort.
    ~_Robert Heinlein
_
  A zygote is a gamete's way of producing more gametes.
This may be the purpose of the universe.
        ~_Robert Heinlein_


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 23, 2017)

_"Joy is not a substitute for sex; sex is very often a substitute for joy.  I sometimes wonder whether all pleasures are not substitutes for joy."_ -CS Lewis


----------



## Taku (Nov 30, 2017)

The possibility of complete physical and mental collapse is now very real, no sympathy for the devil. If you take the ticket, you ride the ride.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2018)

What doesn't kill you has not succeeded yet.


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 9, 2018)

"When the pin is pulled, Mr. Grenade is not your friend."


----------



## Husski_Heresy (Feb 9, 2018)

Argh! OW! Stop dazzling me with your ignorance! Your shiny, half-baked head is burning through my retinas like an acid made of stupid ARRRGGH!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Kumali (Feb 9, 2018)

"Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try again. Fail again. Fail better."
- Samuel Beckett, _Worstward Ho_

"I can't go on, I'll go on."
- Samuel Beckett, final words of _The Unnamable_


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2018)

“I’ve never seen an exploding helicopter. I’ve never seen anybody go and blow somebody’s head off. So why should I make films about them? But I have seen people destroy themselves in the smallest way, I’ve seen people withdraw, I’ve seen people hide behind political ideas, behind dope, behind the sexual revolution, behind fascism, behind hypocrisy, and I’ve myself done all these things. So I can understand them. What we are saying is so gentle. It’s gentleness. We have problems, terrible problems, but our problems are human problems.” 

-John Cassavetes


----------



## Wolfstin (Feb 9, 2018)

"Give a man a fish you feed him a day. Teach a man how to fish and you feed him for a lifetime"


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 9, 2018)

"Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try again. Fail again. Fail better."

~ Samuel Beckett

Wow, didn't realise @Kumali chose the same one!! Shows how great the quote is!

Hmmm, "An eye for an eye will only make the whole world blind" ~ Gandhi


----------



## Kumali (Feb 9, 2018)

"You ain't gonna learn what you don't want to know."

- The Grateful Dead, "Black Throated Wind" (lyric by John Barlow)


----------



## Simo (Feb 9, 2018)

"There's no known cure for being a Grateful Dead fan. But it beats being a Dave Matthews fan." : P

~Simo s. Skunk


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 9, 2018)

"Life moves by pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it."
- Ferris Bueller (Matthew Brodrick)


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 9, 2018)

Ooh, just discovered another Gandhi one which is officially now my favourite of his:

'Victory attained by violence is tantamount to a defeat, for it is momentary.'


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 9, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Ooh, just discovered another Gandhi one which is officially now my favourite of his:
> 
> 'Victory attained by violence is tantamount to a defeat, for it is momentary.'


"It is better to be violent, if there is violence in our hearts, than to put on the cloak of non-violence to cover impotence. Violence is any day preferable to impotence. There is hope for a violent man to become non-violent. There is no such hope for the impotent."
~Mahatma Gandhi, _Non-Violence in Peace and War
_
"I advocate training in arms for those who believe in the method of violence. I would rather have India resort to arms in order to defend her honor than that she should in a cowardly manner become or remain a helpless witness to her own dishonor.
But I believe that nonviolence is infinitely superior to violence, forgiveness is more manly than punishment, forgiveness adorns a soldier. But abstinence is forgiveness only when there is the power to punish, it is meaningless when it pretends to proceed from a helpless creature. A mouse hardly forgives cat when it allows itself to be torn to pieces by her. … I do not believe myself to be a helpless creature. Only I want to use India's and my strength for better purpose.
Let me not be misunderstood. Strength does not come from physical capacity. It comes from an indomitable will._"_
~Mahatma Gandhi_, The Doctrine of the Sword_


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 10, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> "It is better to be violent, if there is violence in our hearts, than to put on the cloak of non-violence to cover impotence. Violence is any day preferable to impotence. There is hope for a violent man to become non-violent. There is no such hope for the impotent."
> ~Mahatma Gandhi, _Non-Violence in Peace and War_



I noticed this one too. It's interesting how contradictory people can be, and how people well known for pacifism often have said stuff promoting violence, or vice versa. I think the point that he was making though, as indicated by other statements he made throughout his career, was that being non violent out of impotence is not virtuous and doesn't help anything. In other words, he was stressing the importance of real action, wether  violent or not, and thus declaring that virtuous violence is better than non-virtuous or cowardly peace. At least, this is my interpretation.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 10, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> I noticed this one too. It's interesting how contradictory people can be, and how people well known for pacifism often have said stuff promoting violence, or vice versa. I think the point that he was making though, as indicated by other statements he made throughout his career, was that being non violent out of impotence is not virtuous and doesn't help anything. In other words, he was stressing the importance of real action, whether violent or not, and thus declaring that virtuous violence is better than non-virtuous or cowardly peace. At least, this is my interpretation.


Indeed. The age-old adage "If you want peace, prepare for war" rings true in that a peace that's favourable to you can only be achieved if you're willing (and able) to fight to attain and maintain it, and fight we are willing to do given our rebellious nature.


----------



## Taku (Feb 10, 2018)

"Fuck'em"
   -Ghandi


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 10, 2018)

"And what matters aint't  the "who's baddest" but the ones who stop you falling from your ladder"

From the song Shortchange Hero by The Heavy


----------



## Moar Krabs (Feb 10, 2018)

‘You are one ugly mother fucker’

                                                      - Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 10, 2018)

"life is like a piece of soap, on a prison-shower floor."


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 10, 2018)

`"What the hell, did all of you have a bowl of stupid for breakfast?"

Kellan Meig'hs alter ego to his new recruits on day two of basic.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 10, 2018)

I just noticed that "quote" is misspelled in the thread title. XD


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 20, 2018)

"OwO what's this? *notices your tunnel*"- Arin Hanson 2k18


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2018)

There is to much drama.

- FAF.


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 20, 2018)

"I don't give a swag." -Albert Einstein


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

“To want nothing. Just to wait, until there is nothing left to wait for. Just to wander, and to sleep. To let yourself be carried along by the crowds, and the streets. To follow the gutters, the fences, the water’s edge. To walk the length of the embankments, to hug the walls. To waste your time. To have no projects, to feel no impatience. To be without desire, or resentment, or revolt.” 

-Georges Perec, from, 'A Man Asleep'


----------



## Belatucadros (Feb 20, 2018)

"He's got his head so far up his ass that it looks like he's got four legs." - Grandpa 

Well said gramps, well said.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 20, 2018)

This might seem to be a bit nerdy, but I always Remind myself of this quote whenever I question why this world is so broken?

"and so do all who live to see such times. But that is not for them to decide. All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given us.” -Gandolf from Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 20, 2018)

uhh ah he-he -he Butthead


----------



## E.A.P.I (Feb 21, 2018)

"Prepared for the unpredictable." 
-E.A.P.I Council Member O  
Fits very well with our community / organization.


----------



## Simo (Feb 21, 2018)

"The present time disgusts me, even to describe. It is sufficient merely to endure it."- John Giono, _Song of the World_


----------



## Kumali (Feb 21, 2018)

"On some nights I still believe that a car with the gas needle on empty can run about fifty more miles if you have the right music very loud on the radio.” - Hunter S. Thompson, _Kingdom of Fear_


----------



## real time strategist (Feb 25, 2018)

90% of the chaos quotes from dawn of war 1, my favorites being "blood for the blood god!" because now i have the one memory when i screamed it at my kindergarten teacher forever engraved in my mind, and "RHINOS! RHINOS! OUR ENEMIES HIDE IN METAL BOXES, WE SHALL TAKE AWAY THEIR METAL BOXES!" for being just too amazing.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 25, 2018)

real time strategist said:


> 90% of the chaos quotes from dawn of war 1, my favorites being "blood for the blood god!" because now i have the one memory when i screamed it at my kindergarten teacher forever engraved in my mind, and "RHINOS! RHINOS! OUR ENEMIES HIDE IN METAL BOXES, WE SHALL TAKE AWAY THEIR METAL BOXES!" for being just too amazing.


You can't forget the best one ever uttered:


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 27, 2018)

1.My soul is black.                                           2.Take to  me the cemetery.                           3.Hail Satan 666.                                         4.So goth I bleed black.                                  5.All the demons are in this world.             6.Death rides a pale horse.                              7.I'am not crying I was standing in the rain and that's why my mascara is running.                                                            8. I'am proud to be a hippie goth.                   9.Sometimes I'am a vampire.                        10. Demons don't fly that's a lie see I have wings.                                                        11.I'am a gothic seductress looking for some fun so maybe I can be your scary tease.                                                               12.Burlesque goth with a tight corset.        13. Be a doll and untie my corset honey.  14.Succubus on the hunt for lusty peeps.   15.Sexy succubus in need of lustful buddies to play with baby.                              16.I want get my black lipstick all over your hot body naughty.                                    17. Lets knock boots western style 100% goth 60% country                                            18.I love to play with six shooters sugar.    19.Goth cowgirl knows how to ride wild bulls.                                                          20.Small town wonder and big time hottie goth girl loves to play cupcakes.                    ( I may post more)


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 27, 2018)

My favorite quotes are the ones i make up on the fly whenever i make air quotes with my fingers.

They're usually made at the expense of someone's feelings or to make my ideas sound more plausible by making the other person sound like a putz.

Those. Those are my favorite.


----------



## ShadowofBucephalus (Feb 27, 2018)

* “The world breaks everyone and afterward many are strong at the broken places. But those that will not break it kills. It kills the very good and the very gentle and the very brave impartially. If you are none of these you can be sure it will kill you too but there will be no special hurry.” *

― Ernest Hemingway, A Farewell to Arms


----------



## Fenrir Likan (Mar 5, 2018)

"For children, love is a feeling. They find out if their love is true by waiting to see how long it lasts. For adults, love is a choice. They make their love true by never faltering in their commitment." ~ Wandering Saint, _Pathfinder _(Orson Scott Card)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2018)

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## verneder (Mar 5, 2018)

"Time has a way, you know, to make it clear. I have my role in this, I can't disappear, or leave you here "
- Trent Reznor (Nine inch nails-lights in the sky)


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 6, 2018)

"If the Human brain were so simple we could understand it, we'd be so simple we couldn't."


----------



## Kumali (Mar 8, 2018)

"The master has failed more times than the beginner has even tried." - Stephen McCranie


----------



## Simo (Mar 8, 2018)

Live or die, but don't poison everything.
_
-Anne Sexton_


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 9, 2018)

A bird in the hand, is worth two in the bush.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 9, 2018)

“Dreams do come true, if only we wish hard enough. You can have anything in life if you will sacrifice everything else for it.”


----------



## Kumali (Mar 11, 2018)

"Without love in the dream it'll never come true." - The Grateful Dead, "Help on the Way" (lyric by Robert Hunter)

"Whatever way your pleasure tends / If you plant ice, you're gonna harvest wind." - The Grateful Dead, "Franklin's Tower" (lyric by Robert Hunter)


----------



## Poots The Fox (Mar 12, 2018)

"Insanity, doing something over and over again expecting different results" - Unknown


----------



## fabio (Mar 14, 2018)

Something along those lines: _"Beauty cannot be defined by someone who doesn't know about imperfections: life is beautiful as long as you know it's not perfect."_


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2018)

"You can defeat fear through humor, through pain, through honesty, bravery, intuition, and through love in the truest sense."

-John Cassavetes (film director)


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2018)

*The Courage Of Shutting-Up*

The courage of the shut mouth, in spite of artillery!
The line pink and quiet, a worm, basking.
There are black disks behind it, the disks of outrage,
And the outrage of a sky, the lined brain of it.
The disks revolve, they ask to be heard—

Loaded, as they are, with accounts of bastardies.
Bastardies, usages, desertions and doubleness,
The needle journeying in its groove,
Silver beast between two dark canyons,
A great surgeon, now a tattooist,

Tattooing over and over the same blue grievances,
The snakes, the babies, the tits
On mermaids and two-legged dreamgirls.
The surgeon is quiet, he does not speak.
He has seen too much death, his hands are full of it.

So the disks of the brain revolve, like the muzzles of cannon.
Then there is that antique billhook, the tongue,
Indefatigable, purple. Must it be cut out?
It has nine tails, it is dangerous.
And the noise it flays from the air, once it gets going!

No, the tongue, too, has been put by,
Hung up in the library with the engravings of Rangoon
And the fox heads, the otter heads, the heads of dead rabbits.
It is a marvelous object—
The things it has pierced in its time.

But how about the eyes, the eyes, the eyes?
Mirrors can kill and talk, they are terrible rooms
In which a torture goes on one can only watch.
The face that lived in this mirror is the face of a dead man.
Do not worry about the eyes—

They may be white and shy, they are no stool pigeons,
Their death rays folded like flags
Of a country no longer heard of,
An obstinate independency
Insolvent among the mountains.

*-Sylvia Plath, 1965*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 15, 2018)

I no longer believed in the idea of soul mates, or love at first sight. But I was beginning to believe that a very few times in your life, if you were lucky, you might meet someone who was exactly right for you. Not because he was perfect, or because you were, but because your combined flaws were arranged in a way that allowed two separate beings to hinge together


----------



## Kumali (Mar 15, 2018)

Long, but worth quoting in full:

~

Come gather ’round people
Wherever you roam
And admit that the waters
Around you have grown
And accept it that soon
You’ll be drenched to the bone
If your time to you is worth savin’
Then you better start swimmin’ or you’ll sink like a stone
For the times they are a-changin’

Come writers and critics
Who prophesize with your pen
And keep your eyes wide
The chance won’t come again
And don’t speak too soon
For the wheel’s still in spin
And there’s no tellin’ who that it’s namin’
For the loser now will be later to win
For the times they are a-changin’

Come senators, congressmen
Please heed the call
Don’t stand in the doorway
Don’t block up the hall
For he that gets hurt
Will be he who has stalled
There’s a battle outside and it is ragin’
It’ll soon shake your windows and rattle your walls
For the times they are a-changin’

Come mothers and fathers
Throughout the land
And don’t criticize
What you can’t understand
Your sons and your daughters
Are beyond your command
Your old road is rapidly agin’
Please get out of the new one if you can’t lend your hand
For the times they are a-changin’

The line it is drawn
The curse it is cast
The slow one now
Will later be fast
As the present now
Will later be past
The order is rapidly fadin’
And the first one now will later be last
For the times they are a-changin’

- Bob Dylan, 1963
(Winner of the 2016 Nobel Prize for Literature)


----------



## Ciderfine (Mar 19, 2018)

"Get busy living or get busy dying, thats goddamn right"
Red -TSR


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 19, 2018)

Don’t tell me the sky’s the limit when there’s footprints on the moon. 

Shoot for the moon. Even if you miss you’ll land among the stars. 

Fall seven times. Stand up eight. 

The loneliest people are the kindest, The saddest people smile the brightest. The most damaged people are the wisest. All because they do not wish to see anyone else suffer the way they do.

((I have had a pretty rough time in my life and these have been so helpful))


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 20, 2018)

"Whatever happens, happens".


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 20, 2018)

"Those who are not willing to die for something are not fit to live"- Martin Luther King


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2018)

"While there is life, there is hope.”

~ Stephen Hawking.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 21, 2018)

"Courage is not simply one of the virtues, but the form of every virtue at the testing point. A chastity or honesty, or mercy, which yields to danger will be chaste or honest or merciful only on conditions. Pilate was merciful till it became risky.” - CS Lewis,_ The Screwtape Letters_


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 21, 2018)

"Airman, did your mother send you here just to piss me off?!?"
_Most Training Instructors (including me) at Lackland AFB basic training
_
"No, Patrick. Mayonnaise is not an instrument."
_Squidward Tentacles to Patrick Starfish at Bikini Bottom band practice
_
*"Get Off My Lawn!"*
_Walt Kovalski, 'Grand Torino'
_
"Hey, we don't want to drop this wrench down in the instrument panel. Go get us a fifty foot piece of flightline so we can pull it back up to us if we drop it."
_Me to every BEEP (basic enlisted electronics personnel) that had the misfortune of working on a F4-D Phantom  II front scope under my tutelage. There is no such thing as a fifty foot section of flightline. A flightline is where you park the aircraft._


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 23, 2018)

"you don't have rights, what you do have are choices."

- George Carlin.


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2018)

_Do not say, “When I have leisure, I will study.”  Perhaps you never will have that leisure._

_Hillel, Mishnah Avot 2:_


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Mar 24, 2018)

_“Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words are merely the smallest element of language capable of containing meaning and isolation and as such could never directly produce the 4,000 newtons of force per centimeter required to break bones.”

-_Michael Stevens


----------



## Simo (Mar 25, 2018)

"The fox knows many things, but the hedgehog knows one big thing."

-Archilochus


----------



## Illuminaughty (Mar 26, 2018)

I heard this one in a puzzle game once and it stuck with me because I have a similar view but never really thought to express it.

"There is nothing holy in suffering, and those who survive a trial by fire were already golden."


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2018)

*Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth, for your love is better than wine. *King Solomon, Song of Songs 1:2


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2018)

Wubba lubba dub dub.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 8, 2018)

"Give any man the power of a god, and you better hope he's got the wisdom and morals of a god to match. There's nothing feeble about my moral line. I value life. That is why I fight to protect it. I mourn every man I lose and every sacrifice I make. One life or a billion, they're all lives."
 ~ Colonel-Commissar Ibram Gaunt, _First and Only_ (Part Six: Menazoid Epsilon, Chapter 23)


----------



## Boured (Apr 8, 2018)

"What separates the fools from the wise is whether or not they can learn from their mistakes" -Boured


----------



## Manek Iridius (Apr 8, 2018)

"Vlad was right. There are no choices. Nothing but a straight line. The illusion comes afterwards, when you ask 'Why me?' and 'What if?' when you look back, see the branches, like a pruned bonsai tree, or a forked lightning. If you had done something differently, it wouldn't be you, it would be someone else looking back, asking a different set of questions."

~Max Payne


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 8, 2018)

"Imagination is more important than knowledge"- Albert Einstein


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 8, 2018)

"...qoute?" -Carbyne


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 8, 2018)

* “We define ourselves by the best that is in us, not the worst that has been done to us.” *

― Edward Lewis


----------



## Ararar2005 (Apr 8, 2018)

"UUURRR AARRRR URR AGHH"

-chewbacca


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 8, 2018)

"The world is full of magic things, patiently waiting for our senses to grow sharper."


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

"I do believe that if you haven't learned about sadness, you cannot appreciate happiness"


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

I just finally discovered what's wrong with my brain: on the left side there is nothing right and on the right side, there is nothing left.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 10, 2018)

"The unexamined life is not worth living."

-Socrates

"...I often judge a person by his attitude toward Jews.  In our day and age, any person with pretensions of decency cannot be anti-semitic."

-Dimitri Shostakovich

"The high-minded man must care more for the truth than what other people think."

-Aristotle


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 11, 2018)

'To see what is in front of one's nose needs a constant struggle.'


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 12, 2018)

"Cocoa processed with Alkali"


----------

